# Drivers who uses iPhone XR, XS, XS Max



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

I’m curious what you guys are using to clamp down your $1k+ device? Are you not worried about some pax taking off with it?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

If you’re workin’ the ghettos, you have more to worry ‘bout then just losin’ yer phone.....


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

If a pax tried to take my phone I would get a new hand.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

autofill said:


> I'm curious what you guys are using to clamp down your $1k+ device? Are you not worried about some pax taking off with it?


I'm using magnetic mounts, phone is heavy so needs two magnets, it gets mounted in centre, so they could easily take it, iPhone xs max

But why would they? It's useless to them, without usin my face to unlock, it's tracked via find my iPhone, Uber is also tracking it, it's only good as parts to them, nope not worried, they could just as easily steal your car


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

autofill said:


> I'm curious what you guys are using to clamp down your $1k+ device? Are you not worried about some pax taking off with it?


Never occurred to me that that might be a problem


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

They can take the phone but they can try to get my badges over my dead body


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I was worried when I first got a new and expensive flagship, next greatest thing cell phone telephone. But forgot about it. 

Never heard f it happening.

LoL!!! I just googled it. More drivers have stolen the rider's phones. New revenue stream given latest pay cuts?


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Classified said:


> I'm using magnetic mounts, phone is heavy so needs two magnets, it gets mounted in centre, so they could easily take it, iPhone xs max
> 
> But why would they? It's useless to them, without usin my face to unlock, it's tracked via find my iPhone, Uber is also tracking it, it's only good as parts to them, nope not worried, they could just as easily steal your car


They could sell it for a few hundred bucks as parts and you'll be out of an iPhone. Can't track it if it's turned off. Also unless you have a backup phone, you can't drive Uber until you buy a replacement iPhone. All this will set you back a grand $$. How many trips does it take to make up for that loss? I guess since I mostly drive during late night bar crowd, I'm kinda worry using an expensive iPhone and just wondering if any drivers figured out a way to make it more difficult to snatch or theft proof it.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

autofill said:


> They could sell it for a few hundred bucks as parts and you'll be out of an iPhone. Can't track it if it's turned off. Also unless you have a backup phone, you can't drive Uber until you buy a replacement iPhone. All this will set you back a grand $$. How many trips does it take to make up for that loss? I guess since I mostly drive during late night bar crowd, I'm kinda worry using an expensive iPhone and just wondering if any drivers figured out a way to make it more difficult to snatch or theft proof it.


They can take my phone, it's insured, il gladly get a new one. A temp replacement phone is annoying. 
Still have my old 6s, so I'm safe in that respect,

But yea I get your point, the screen is the only good part, for resale, if they snatch my phone, il notice and chase them, some drivers keep phone on drivers door side, one point no one seems to notice,

Pick pocketers, I almost had my wallet stolen, from rider in backseat


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Classified said:


> Pick pocketers, I almost had my wallet stolen, from rider in backseat


Are you John?


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I keep my wallet in my back pocket and I only carry one credit card with me, when I started rideshare I took all the rest of my cards out.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

autofill said:


> I'm curious what you guys are using to clamp down your $1k+ device?





Classified said:


> It's useless to them, without usin my face to unlock


Ok, so what are you using to clamp down on your face?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

autofill said:


> They could sell it for a few hundred bucks as parts and you'll be out of an iPhone. Can't track it if it's turned off. Also unless you have a backup phone, you can't drive Uber until you buy a replacement iPhone. All this will set you back a grand $$. How many trips does it take to make up for that loss? I guess since I mostly drive during late night bar crowd, I'm kinda worry using an expensive iPhone and just wondering if any drivers figured out a way to make it more difficult to snatch or theft proof it.


Stop worrying, I've been driving for 4 years and no one ever attempted to steal my iPhone, if someone ever did try they would be called lefty henceforth.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> Ok, so what are you using to clamp down on your face?


----------

